# A lil upset



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

As usual I have no idea where to post stuff but......


Went to petco today to get the master test kit. There was a guy there looking at the bettas (of course I had to look too ;-)) Anyway he asked the petco guy if he put 2 in a tank would they fight. I was upset as soon as I heard him ask. if he didnt know the rep he wouldnt have asked. The petco guy said he couldnt say yes or no. The guy walked away with 2 bettas & no tank . I was in line behind him & the cashier said i cant put them in bags cause you will cover their air holes. He proceeded to stack one betta bowl on top of the other without regard of what she had just told him & he walked away. I dont know about all u but to me its the same as dog fighting it really has bothered me all day knowing he took those poor fish.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, that's a crying shame. That would've bothered the heck out of me too (and it does!). And I agree, it should be a crime. Poor fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean.... ((

I was at Pet Valu today, and they don't sell animals, but they have a little Dalmatian VT betta in one of those awful little 1/2g tanks. 

I heard the lady talking to some kid who asked, "Is he dead???" and she replied, Nah...he just lays there all day that's fine. We clean his tank every 5 days.. The poor little guy is always soooo bloated too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And petstore employees think laying around and being bloated is normal!


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

Did he ask with the intonation that he_ wanted _them to fight? Or did he ask, possibly as a newbie just wanting to keep a couple of pretty fish together in a single bowl, 'having heard' they _may sometimes_ fight, to which the Petco rep just offered a clueless response? The way you described the encounter, it's not very clear.

If the latter, I would've jumped in and said something to try and educate him. If the former, I would've followed him to the parking lot, got his license plate #, and filed a complaint w/ the ASPCA.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Anytime I'm in Petco/Petsmart and I overhear misinformation I take it upon myself to educate the customer and/or employee. I can't help it, it's just in my nature. When you do it in a thoughtful non-confrontational way most people welcome the advice.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Ditto that... I'm very willing to share information... sometimes even when they don't really care :/


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

ahhhh i wish all those idiots who mistreat them would rott...i got the perfect idea ^-^ we could make our own betta care brochures and give them to the newbies we come acrost @ petshops an we could of course include a link to this forum on it so if they have a problem or more questions viola! less petstore advice related betta abuse ^-^ what do you guys think?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just realized something! What if the tiny cup thing is for sympothy?!.
:.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## iluvflair (Feb 15, 2010)

Is for what?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sympothy


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

LMychajluk said:


> Did he ask with the intonation that he_ wanted _them to fight? Or did he ask, possibly as a newbie just wanting to keep a couple of pretty fish together in a single bowl, 'having heard' they _may sometimes_ fight, to which the Petco rep just offered a clueless response? The way you described the encounter, it's not very clear.
> 
> If the latter, I would've jumped in and said something to try and educate him. If the former, I would've followed him to the parking lot, got his license plate #, and filed a complaint w/ the ASPCA.


I dont know for sure but I felt like if he had to ask he must have heard about their rep before. I was more irritated that the petco guy didnt just tell him straight up they cant be together. Then when the lady at the register said to watch covering their air holes he just stack one on top the other like he didnt care.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> Sympothy


 
Do you mean that people will feel bad & buy them?

Im pretty sure its because its how they can have a lot of them to sell with out taking up tons of room. If you think about it imagine 20 or so bettas that cant be housed with others all having tanks. Thats alot of space.


----------



## FlippyLuckyBubblesAqua1 (Mar 8, 2010)

FancyFins said:


> Ditto that... I'm very willing to share information... sometimes even when they don't really care :/


Yeah Same Here Lol But It Mostly Just Annoys People /:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> Do you mean that people will feel bad & buy them?


Yup!


----------

